# middle fork salmon halstead fire



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I live in salmon and it has been pretty smokey here but worse in challis


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Challis was getting ash


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

The road along the south fork of the Payette is closed off and on for water gathering for firefighting purposes. It's also really smoky there.


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

I think these are different fires...


----------



## mgoody (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got off the MF 2 days ago. Some mornings were smoky and some mornings were not. A lot of this was determined by the wind. It was extremely smoky at boundary creek. The further away we were from boundary the nicer the conditions were. Apparently there is a new fire somewhere in between salmon and the take out at cache bar as there were helicopters with buckets taking water of the main just before cramers rapid.


----------



## middleforkpassion (Aug 11, 2012)

*Middle Fork Fires*

I spoke with a shuttle service today that reported intermittent fire related road closures but nothing definite. 

I was on the Middle Fork last month and am looking for the possibility of another run in August. Please let me know if you hear of anyone who would include a cataraft that could carry gear. I've done several runs at low water.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Infra satellite view. shows which way the wind blows. The puffs of smoke or cloud looking things that don't vary in their origination site are fires. 

http://aviationweather.gov/adds/satellite/displaysat?region=LWS&isingle=mult_big&itype=vis

View in STanley
Sawtooth Camera: Live webcam from Stanley, Idaho. Views of the Sawtooth Mountain Range.

The Flying B.
Flying B Ranch Airstrip WebCam

Willow Creek Summit South of Challis
http://birice.vaisala.com/photos/02DA39EF_05C41D33_cam1.jpg

Halstead Fire - is burning to the east of Boundary and is currently not heading toward the river.
InciWeb the Incident Information System: Halstead News Release

The Bench Creek fire is on Banner Summit on both sides of the road but they are letting traffic through with a pilot car. They are calling it part of Halstead.
InciWeb the Incident Information System: Halstead Announcement

Fire restrictions ( not on the MF yet)
InciWeb the Incident Information System: Halstead News Release


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Just off the MFS late Friday. It was smokey along most of the river but tolerable. The was some ash fall about 1/2 way down the river. There were several fires burning to the North of Cache Bar. It was very smokey in Stanley form the Halstead fire. Hwy 21 was closed at Banner Summit this morning, but I detoured through Bear Valley to Lowman. By the time I got to Lowman the reader board said Hwy 21 was open with a pilot car. Highway 55 had been closed at Banks yesterday. The fire was still burning but traffic was not impeded.


----------



## threepin (Oct 22, 2005)

Supposed to launch on August 30th, and just got a call form a buddy in Stanley today stating that the road to Cache Bar is "CLOSED". This may be only for a few days, but really hoping that this disaster does not impede our scheduled launch from Boundary Creek on the 30th!!!


----------

